# What's your best bass setup ?



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Seems like every time I get with all my
Fishing friends and we start takin set up everyone has there own that's the "best" personally I think it all comes down to comfort and knowledge of what your throwing ! Mine is Definitely fines worm Texas rigged or a simple tube! ( thought this would be and interesting discussion)


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Smoke SL50PTI spinning reel, 20 lb braid, 6' 6" Abu MH fast rod, 4/0 Trokar EWG, and a Bluegill Keitech 5.8 Fat Swimbait, Blue/Black Mad Wag, or Pumpkin/Chartreuse Salty Core Tube.


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Intimidator said:


> Smoke SL50PTI spinning reel, 20 lb braid, 6' 6" Abu MH fast rod, 4/0 Trokar EWG, and a Bluegill Keitech 5.8 Fat Swimbait, Blue/Black Mad Wag, or Pumpkin/Chartreuse Salty Core Tube.


You "popin and dropping " your tubes or using them to punch threw the thick cover ?


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

What ever is in my hand is most often deadly.

Tube.Dobyns champ extreme 783. 8lb fluro.

Drop shot.Loomis 820 6/8lb fluro.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Plmrc16 said:


> You "popin and dropping " your tubes or using them to punch threw the thick cover ?


Both...pop and drop at my home lake...heavy cover punching in ponds! I really like the solid cores!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Square bill crankbait and or a tube. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Love punching the cover the feeling of it hitting bottom and then tap tap boooooommmmm !!!


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

My primary rigs are:
6'6" St. Croix Mojo Bass med hvy Fast action bait caster w/ a Shimano Callista reel with Power Pro 50lb braid - frogs and big jigs in heavy cover

7' St. Croix Mojo Bass med fast action w/ Daiwa Aird reel spooled with Power Pro 10lb braid - soft plastics, cranks, jerk baits, pretty much anything. 

Back up rigs - 6'6" St Croix Triumph bait caster w/ Quantum reel and 50lb Power Pro braid

7' St Croix Triumph spinnjng w/ Daiwa Regal reel and 12lb segaur flourocarbon.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

This year it's been a shaky head with a Zoom finesse worm.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

It really does come down to what you're fishing. Creeks and rivers vs lakes and ponds. Are the bass you're seeking active or lethargic? 

I personally will always choose a flipping and pitching set up if I'm fishing an area where I know there's bass. 3/16oz bullet weight with a beaver has been a deadly combo for me the last 2-3 years.

When learning a new area...I always revert to a search bait...rattle traps, spinners, wiggle cranks. Then I go back and pick apart all the spots where I've caught fish or felt a missed strike with worms or jigs.

All around setup for me:
Abu Garcia 7.0 medium heavy casting rod (the black and white looks so sick)
Abu Garcia Revo S reel (high speed for me)
15-20lb P-Line 

i can usually throw just about anything with that setup


TIGHT LINES!


----------



## Thrash44047 (Oct 10, 2008)

5/0 Wide gap, Zoom Salamander, 1/8 .oz sinker (or no sinker depending on how im fishing it). Then swim it along the bottom slow and stop intermittenly. Love those salamanders.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Intimidator said:


> Smoke SL50PTI spinning reel, 20 lb braid, 6' 6" Abu MH fast rod, 4/0 Trokar EWG, and a Bluegill Keitech 5.8 Fat Swimbait, Blue/Black Mad Wag, or Pumpkin/Chartreuse Salty Core Tube.


Don't give up all the secrets!

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i would like a longer rod but i go with a 6'6" GSX tournament with a Lew's tournament MG speed spool bait caster rigged with 10# power pro braid. My go-to baits are a pegged 1/8 oz bullet weight with a beaver (brought to my attention by ajangsta) and a weightless white zoom super fluke. Depending on the water, ill use a rebel craw to cover more water in a creek and a spinner bait to cover more water on a larger pond or lake.

Cheers!


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

ajangsta04 said:


> It really does come down to what you're fishing. Creeks and rivers vs lakes and ponds. Are the bass you're seeking active or lethargic?
> 
> I personally will always choose a flipping and pitching set up if I'm fishing an area where I know there's bass. 3/16oz bullet weight with a beaver has been a deadly combo for me the last 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


I agree If its a new area I like cranking to try and locate one of the most successful ways I've found


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

My all time favorite is Abu Garcia 7' med vendetta with any reel that is 6.2:1 with 14lb flouro with a kvd 1.5 Tenn shad. Next is my flippin set up with either 1/2oz or 3/8 oz bullet on 5/0 mustad hooks with havoc pit boss summer craw.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Start off with a 7'0" carbonlite rod, a bps pro qualifier 6.4:1 spool it with 14lb clear excel, tie on a owner 3/0 hook, shimmy up a steelie xtra tough worm... And get stickin. I have a unique way of hook sets so i use a medium rod usually. Oh i am also addicted to carolina rigs!


----------



## Plmrc16 (Aug 12, 2013)

Love seeing all the different set ups everyone throws opens your eyes and gives you many ideas when the fishing gets tough !


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

It's different all the time for me, fun to get different techniques down. The winners this year for me were Bluegill pattern swimjigs with Keitech 3.8 fat Ayu as a trailer(thanks intimidator)... you can cover alot of water with swimjigs at any depth.
When a slow presentation was called for, dropshoting Zoom finesse worms in Scuppernog and black grape worked well. When fishing the thick stuff i went to a SK Zulu weightless with a 4/o wide gap... the Zulu floats so you can work it around pads and grass mats slowly... then the hits came when the bait was sitting still on topwater.
For throwing the swimjigs i used a 7'6" MH with 30 lb suffix 832 and a 7.1:1 reel. The long moderate rod gives you some serious casting distance.
For dropshot, a 7' M rod and 2500 reel.
For the Zulus, same as swimjig setup.
Once again, i will say... OGF is an awesome site, learned a lot on here, i tried many differnt things form people on this fourm, who were always willing to help... so when something is working well for me, i like to spread the word. If you haven't tried Zulus(queticomike) yet you owe it to yourself for some topwater fun!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

A Texas rigged tube or sweet beaver, followed closely by a 4" straight tail Roboworm on a shaky head jig........ they never fail.


----------

